# Single Passenger Seat Vivaro/Trafic/Primastar



## Scudo (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

I've recently bought a Renault Trafic for conversion and want to change the passenger double seat to a single with swivel. Buying new from Renault is v.expensive, second hand single passenger seats are like hens' teeth, so I hope to by a 2nd hand drivers seat and modify it. However, there are a couple of issues I need advice on. The drivers seat has the fittings for the seat belt and pre-tensioner are on the wrong side for a passenger seat. Has anyone got any experience of changing these over?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Maurice


----------



## Scudo (Apr 30, 2013)

*Seats*



Flip Flap said:


> Would it not be easier/cheaper and better getting a matching pair of better seats from a scrapped car? My old Trafic had a pair of old Volvo seats in it but only a swivel for the passenger one. If I remember correctly I'd have needed a removable steering wheel to fit the drivers one and it wasn't feasible with the layout I had anyway



As it turns out there is a pair of second hand seats just come up on Ebay, so hopefully I'll get those.

Maurice


----------



## windyjools (Apr 30, 2013)

Have a look on e-bay for 'swivel seats', there seem to be quite a few that might fit the bill.......or even your van


----------



## Puddinhead (May 7, 2013)

I have a converted vivaro, I put to ford transit seats much more widely available I have had them retrimmed  to match the bed and bought a swivel from Here: 
JP100435 General Purpose Low Profile Heavy Duty Seat Swivel - £69.00

Little bit of re drilling was needed to locate the seat in the right position but worked a treat.....

Oh and it's only on the passengers seat as the hand break fouls the drivers swivel.....


----------

